# Using Excel for mass-emailing with Outlook, .HTMLBody help needed!



## Zorafins (Jul 25, 2008)

Bit of background: My father is a photographer, specialising in weddings. Each month he receives an Excel database of brides who have registered with the website UK Brides, and so far he has been emailing them manually, offering his services. However, this is time consuming as there are about 100-200 brides in each database, so he has asked me to come up with a macro which will automatically send out an email to each bride, including the bride's name and the date of the wedding.

After a lot of hunting around on the internet, I have managed to come up with something which almost does the job. However, the template of the email which I need to send out is much more complicated than the basic HTML the macro can currently send, as my father designed the email in a Word document. Whenever I try to integrate the HTML of the template email into the macro, Visual Basic throws a wobbly and a huge number of syntax errors occur.

Basically what I am looking for is some way to substitute the HTML of the template email for the basic 'test' HTML currently in the macro. I could of course, code the entire email from scratch. However my HTML skills are extremely limited and this would take me forever, and no doubt I wouldn't be able to get the email looking anything remotely like it should do.

Any help will be gratefully accepted and of course if there is anything more you need to know, please do not hesitate to ask. 

Thanks a lot for taking the time to read this


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just use mail merge within word. no external forms are needed. 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA010349201033.aspx


----------



## Zorafins (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I hadn't actually thought of that. Seems obvious now *slaps head*

The problem is, will using a Mail Merge mean that the recipients are able to see each other's email addresses in the To or Cc fields?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

neither, its individual emails or you can use the bcc.


----------



## Zorafins (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah great, thanks very much.

You've probably saved me several day's worth of frustration there!


----------

